# Two Hen limit



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Just remember, dead hens don't lay eggs. I will still be doing my part to minimize hen harvest. Hopefully others will too.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

True, dead hens don't lay eggs. But the biological impact is almost nill so there is nothing wrong with it if someone chooses to do so.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

With all do respect...I'm killing the first 4 mallards that come in. As long as 2 are drakes.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just like our Michigan deer season most believe if it's brown it's down. Now can be applied to waterfowl guess we'll see how that works out for us.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nuff Daddy said:


> With all do respect...I'm killing the first 4 mallards that come in. As long as 2 are drakes.


No problem, it is the law. I am just saying I will refrain when I can. I know a lot of groups/people around the country that support shooting drakes only, including delta waterfowl. Enjoy the season.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

lab1 said:


> No problem, it is the law. I am just saying I will refrain when I can. I know a lot of groups/people around the country that support shooting drakes only, including delta waterfowl. Enjoy the season.


I'm with you I'm glad I don't have to satisfy a big ego or feel cheated if I can't post somewhere I shot my limit it's more about the hunt and time with good friends .


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

lab1 said:


> No problem, it is the law. I am just saying I will refrain when I can. I know a lot of groups/people around the country that support shooting drakes only, including delta waterfowl. Enjoy the season.



I'll take drakes when I can. But I'm not going to pass up a hen if that's all that comes in. If there was any proof that it had a noticeable impact on the population then I would stop. But I waterfowl hunt to put meat on the table and hens taste just like the drakes.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> True, dead hens don't lay eggs. But the biological impact is almost nill so there is nothing wrong with it if someone chooses to do so.


 I try not to shoot hens, but I have no problem with those who do. Now you have a legal choice to shoot more than one.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I'm with you I'm glad I don't have to satisfy a big ego or feel cheated if I can't post somewhere I shot my limit it's more about the hunt and time with good friends .



If that was directed at me then you are far from the truth. I like to kill and eat ducks I don't care about a limit and it's a good thing because id be crazy by now. I've limited on mallards once but never shot 6 total. I just love to hunt and watch ducks fall.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Just like our Michigan deer season most believe if it's brown it's down. Now can be applied to waterfowl guess we'll see how that works out for us.



You can't compare waterfowl and deer population management. There are so many differences it's impossible to relate them.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm going to pick up those hens. Thanks for passing on them.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW!...saw this threads title while speeding through new posts and saw "two hit men needed"

HAHAHAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

lab1 said:


> Just remember, dead hens don't lay eggs. I will still be doing my part to minimize hen harvest. Hopefully others will too.


Do any other states experiment or have multiple hen limit s?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

sjk984 said:


> Do any other states experiment or have multiple hen limit s?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I believe we are the last state in the Mississippi flyway to have two hens. Therefore, it must be ok. I am not saying I don't like it, but I will refrain when possible. As for the biologist saying it don't affect the population. If everyone shot their two hens, I believe it would affect the population. BUT, not everyone does and imo that is why there is minimal effect on the population..because of the hunters that don't.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, MI. was one of the few states that has only one hen limit in our flyway


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

lab1 said:


> I believe we are the last state in the Mississippi flyway to have two hens. Therefore, it must be ok. I am not saying I don't like it, but I will refrain when possible. As for the biologist saying it don't affect the population. If everyone shot their two hens, I believe it would. BUT, not everyone does and imo that is why there is minimal effect on the population..because of the hunters that don't.


It's a good thing we leave it up to biologists and not people like you that don't understand the big picture. 

If two hens come in front of me, I'm taking them. They taste just as good as drakes and there's no scientific reason not to.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

lab1 said:


> I believe we are the last state in the Mississippi flyway to have two hens. Therefore, it must be ok. I am not saying I don't like it, but I will refrain when possible. As for the biologist saying it don't affect the population. If everyone shot their two hens, I believe it would affect the population. BUT, not everyone does and imo that is why there is minimal effect on the population..because of the hunters that don't.


That's not what I meant. He'll with my shooting the last few years I've only harvested 2 hens total.. lol I just never really thought about it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLC (Jun 4, 2014)

Still just 1 hen in Ohio.....


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't you shoot 8 hens in Canada?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Can't you shoot 8 hens in Canada?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I think Canada has much fewer people and their seasons are so early that the birds colors are hard to tell drake from hen. A trophy is in the eye of the beholder or just a quality hunt. Everyone will have differing opinions on most anything. I like a hunt with all greenheads down and always will. Just the way I roll. Saying that, it doesn't always happen, but I still try.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Can't you shoot 8 hens in Canada?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I believe it any and all ducks in Canada. But you have to realize the hunter numbers in Canada are far far less than the US. If scientific study says it does not harm the population so be it. But I will still shoot drakes only when at all possible. I've had hens drop when shooting at a drake and I just roll with it. I don't like it but it was a flyer pellet and I happened. I don't and will not target hen mallards or hen woodies or any other hen that can be identified on the wing. 

But that's just me. I was raised that way and trained that way.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

ih772 said:


> It's a good thing we leave it up to biologists and not people like you that don't understand the big picture.
> 
> If two hens come in front of me, I'm taking them. They taste just as good as drakes and there's no scientific reason not to.


It don't take a genius to know Drakes don't lay eggs. I wonder if you see the big picture, all you see is meat on the table today. I don't duck hunt for the meat, that is a joke. I could of bought a ton of meat for what I have into this sport. If you want to shoot two hens, by all means it is your legal right. But as you see there are some of us that wont. There are some guys that are shooting anything and leaving the extra hens in the marsh.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

This is starting to sound a lot like the fly fishing vs bait fisherman debate.......

Although good discussion CAN come from these type of threads, most of the time it ends up taking a turn for the worst. I kinda see the beginnings of that going down right now.

Just gotta remember, opinions are like a**holes, everybody has one.... And right now the DNR's opinion is that we're aloud two hens, so I'm gonna roll with it.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> With all do respect...I'm killing the first 4 mallards that come in. As long as 2 are drakes.


Same here. If we dont, guys down river will.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I see the makings of a potential new game show, "Are you Smarter than a Wildlife Biologist?"


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

lab1 said:


> It don't take a genius to know Drakes don't lay eggs. I wonder if you see the big picture, all you see is meat on the table today. I don't duck hunt for the meat, that is a joke. I could of bought a ton of meat for what I have into this sport. If you want to shoot two hens, by all means it is your legal right. But as you see there are some of us that wont. There are some guys that are shooting anything and leaving the extra hens in the marsh.


I don't hunt strictly for meat. But I sure like to put some on the table. If I have a choice to kill 2 hens or no ducks the hens are gonna fall. 
I'll kill 1 extra **** this fall to make up for it.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

lab1 said:


> I believe we are the last state in the Mississippi flyway to have two hens. Therefore, it must be ok. I am not saying I don't like it, but I will refrain when possible. As for the biologist saying it don't affect the population. If everyone shot their two hens, I believe it would affect the population. BUT, not everyone does and imo that is why there is minimal effect on the population..because of the hunters that don't.


Here's a better way to ask my question. 

What is the ratio of drakes/hen. Is it that disproportionate as to taking more males

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nuff Daddy said:


> If that was directed at me then you are far from the truth. I like to kill and eat ducks I don't care about a limit and it's a good thing because id be crazy by now. I've limited on mallards once but never shot 6 total. I just love to hunt and watch ducks fall.


Wasn't directed at you just saying that in today's world with social media and television somehow many sportsmen feel that they have to post limits in order to prove how great a outdoorsman they are.
The comparison to deer hunting is the same in how people defend that if they don't shoot them some else will as a excuse to justify thier action.
As stated its legal and it's just a personal decision we each make , all I know is in the other states where they allow 2 hens to be harvested they have a ton more ducks to begin with.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Some will say it takes a drake to make hen . So why shoot so many drakes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Some will say it takes a drake to make hen . So why shoot so many drakes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We have had the opportunity to shoot two hens for years but CWAC had always voted to be conservative on that issue. But I guess it's a new era. 

Because the LAW says you can shoot two hens doesn't mean you have to.

As stated its a choice we all make. I choose to not shoot any if at all possible. 

Call me old school, old man, purist etc. but I won't shoot hens on purpose. 

Good luck this season...........................


----------



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I'm with you I'm glad I don't have to satisfy a big ego or feel cheated if I can't post somewhere I shot my limit it's more about the hunt and time with good friends .


 
Amen to that. All this site really tends to be is a brag board. That is not to take away from the folks that really have an interest in helping others out though.


----------



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

Use them wisely.... its your kids sport your talking about ! I have seen a lot of foolish things happen in my short 65 year lifetime. This is not just a two hen issue... or is it ? For every action there is a equal or greater reaction .


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

RClark1985 said:


> Amen to that. All this site really tends to be is a brag board. That is not to take away from the folks that really have an interest in helping others out though.


find it quite the opposite. interesting take on the forum.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I'm with you I'm glad I don't have to satisfy a big ego or feel cheated if I can't post somewhere I shot my limit it's more about the hunt and time with good friends





RClark1985 said:


> Amen to that. All this site really tends to be is a brag board.


Seems to be contradictory to me. "More about the hunt" to me means less about the status of killing all drakes.

I don't believe anyone that says there is no ego in trying for an all drake limit.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I'll kill 1 extra **** this fall to make up for it.


DING DING DING!! We have a winner!!

If you are that worried about the mortality of hen mallards then you should focus more of your time on your trap lines and less on your soap box.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Seems to be contradictory to me. "More about the hunt" to me means less about the status of killing all drakes.
> 
> I don't believe anyone that says there is no ego in trying for an all drake limit.


100% true.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Seems to be contradictory to me. "More about the hunt" to me means less about the status of killing all drakes.
> 
> I don't believe anyone that says there is no ego in trying for an all drake limit.


Maybe for some but it has nothing to do with bragging on an all greenhead or drake lint for me. Couldn't be further from reality. It's my mo, it's just how I'm wired. I'm not going to shed a tear if I Inadvertently kill a hen. However I do not target them. I will go home with less than a limit if killing two hens limits me out. Caddis you could be spot on with your remarks for some, but not with me. Like I said; "it's a choice you have" some will kill em some will not. I'm personally in the "not" group. 

Back in the market hunting days the hunters thought the barrel was bottomless. That is until the ducks were shot almost to the point of extinction. I'm just on the side of conservative. My choice.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lastflight said:


> DING DING DING!! We have a winner!!
> 
> If you are that worried about the mortality of hen mallards then you should focus more of your time on your trap lines and less on your soap box.


For some it's a soap box. Not for this guy it a choice. I also kill any ****, opossum, skunk, coyote or any other predator I can. As many as I can because I care about the waterfowl population.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Bd7 said:


> Use them wisely.... its your kids sport your talking about ! I have seen a lot of foolish things happen in my short 65 year lifetime. This is not just a two hen issue... or is it ? For every action there is a equal or greater reaction .


"Ding ding ding we have a winner" in my ideal. See its just a conscious choice we are all making. IMO nothing more. Shoot your two hens every time out if that's what you choose to do. I will certainly not look down upon someone because of it.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Seems to be contradictory to me. "More about the hunt" to me means less about the status of killing all drakes.
> 
> I don't believe anyone that says there is no ego in trying for an all drake limit.


 Let me explain what about the hunt means to someone approaching 60 means .I read a good article by a flyfisherman when I was a young man and didn't understand what the author was saying until I aged alittle.
The author explained that there are 3 stages of life in a sportsman
1. Its about taking the most fish or game
2. its about taking the largest fish or animal .
3. It's about thanking God for being alive and enjoying friendships and nature and does not even involve having to take any fish or game.
I'm at stage 3 which means it's about the hunt and not about having to even shoot a duck and certainly not about a all drake limit.Maybe at some point in your life as you age you will see the same thing.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

goosehunter31 said:


> 23 now I've been hunting for 5 years I'm just saying every year it seems to get worse. I know it been going on for a long time sorry to misword that


shoulda seen it back in the point system days. :yikes:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> shoulda seen it back in the point system days. :yikes:


I was gonna mention that to him, but no real point...that's ancient history to many people, many of whom were not born yet. What a cluster those days were.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

just ducky said:


> I was gonna mention that to him, but no real point...that's ancient history to many people, many of whom were not born yet. What a cluster those days were.


The point system was great wish it was still that way.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I can remember years ago the 20's at Fish Point would smell so bad it would gag you. Rotting hens were everywhere. If I had too much liquid refreshment the night before, it was a belly battle I tell ya.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckbuster2 said:


> The point system was great wish it was still that way.


that makes one of you.  I'm sure there are some who liked it. But overall, I'm betting most found it pretty confusing. And it was ripe for violation or even bogus tickets...i.e. what "order" did you shoot those birds in?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> that makes one of you.  I'm sure there are some who liked it. But overall, I'm betting most found it pretty confusing. And it was ripe for violation or even bogus tickets...i.e. what "order" did you shoot those birds in?


i remember 3 of us shooting 30 teal in the flooded woods in about an hour. lol. loved that point system as long as i wasn't goin for mallards. trying to not shoot a suzy in 25 mph cloudy day with blowing snow was pretty tough...1 and done was hard to swallow. CO's at the ramps with thermometers on a stick kinda sucked....knew lots of guys shot hen first and tried to say it was the last bird in the bag..lol.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i ........... CO's at the ramps with thermometers on a stick kinda sucked....knew lots of guys shot hen first and tried to say it was the last bird in the bag..lol.


Had a buddy that if he shot a hen by mistake before he had the rest of his ducks would shove it in his waders next to his body to supposedly keep the body temp up and left the others out in the cold. Dunno if it worked as he never got the thermometer check ...... often wonder if it woulda worked?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GoneFishin said:


> Had a buddy that if he shot a hen by mistake before he had the rest of his ducks would shove it in his waders next to his body to supposedly keep the body temp up and left the others out in the cold. Dunno if it worked as he never got the thermometer check ...... often wonder if it woulda worked?


:lol: Reminds me of the old joke....a guy is out duck hunting. A duck comes in, and he drops it. A second later, out of the cattails jumps a CO, who says "hey there fella. Lemme have a look at that duck" He grabs the duck, sticks his finger up the butt, pulls it out and sniffs it, and says "hmmm...that there is a Minnesota duck. Ya got a Minnesota duck license?" The hunter looks confused, pulls out his licenses, looks through them and says "no I don't" The CO says "gonna have to give you a ticket". He says "lemme see those other two ducks ya got over there". He takes one, sticks his finger up the butt, pulls it out and sniffs it, and says "hmmm...that there is an Ohio duck. Ya got an Ohio duck license?" The hunter again looks confused. He checks his licenses, and again says "no I don't" The CO says "gonna have to give you another ticket". He grabs the third duck, sticks his finger up the butt, pulls it out and sniffs it, and says "hmmm...that there is an Ontario duck. You got an Ontario duck license?" by now the hunter is pissed and just says "no I don't. just give me the damn ticket!" The CO is writing away, and says "boy, you ain't too bright are you. where 'bouts you from?" The hunter drops his waders, pulls down his pants, bends over and says "why don't you tell me?"


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I was gonna mention that to him, but no real point...that's ancient history to many people, many of whom were not born yet. What a cluster those days were.


What are you talking about? I always just shot my ducks in the order of 1 teal, 3 drake mallards and then a hen.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a bit confused by this thermometer thing. Is there a rule that says if you limit out on hens before you limit out on the total you have to stop hunting? Is that an actual rule, or just something done in good practice so as to avoid illegally shooting more than 2 hens?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Look up the old points system, you'll have a better understanding after that.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ih772 said:


> Look up the old points system, you'll have a better understanding after that.


Is that on the DNR website? If so, is that in the digests, or part of the regs?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Is that on the DNR website? If so, is that in the digests, or part of the regs?


No...you'll have to Google it....its a way of setting up limits via point system on species and sex back in the day.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm a bit confused by this thermometer thing. Is there a rule that says if you limit out on hens before you limit out on the total you have to stop hunting? Is that an actual rule, or just something done in good practice so as to avoid illegally shooting more than 2 hens?



Point system was before my time, but it set a limit of "points". Just making these up but say the limit is 20 points. Drake mallard is worth 6, teal is worth 3, and hen mallard is worth 20. Once you meet or exceed your point limit you are done. So you can shoot 3 drakes first for a total of 18 points leaving you under limit. Then you shoot a hen putting you over at 38 points, so you are done. But say you shoot a hen first for 20 points so you are limited out and done for the day with the one bird.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

canvasback 100
blackduck 100
hen mallard 75
drake mallard 25
teal 10
pintail 10
bluebill 10?
etc...

so in essence you could shoot 4 drakes or 10 teal or 10 pintails....or any combo that equaled 100 pts.

ideally you could shoot 3 drakes (75pts total) then close out your 100 pt limit with a high point duck like a hen (75pts).

now if you showed up at the launch with 3 drakes and a hen...the CO could tell what duck was shot first by temperature of the duck (theoretically).

my numbers could be rusty as i was a young gun back then.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> canvasback 100
> blackduck 100
> hen mallard 75
> drake mallard 25
> ...


Would this allow you two hens?


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> canvasback 100
> blackduck 100
> hen mallard 75
> drake mallard 25
> ...


I believe those numbers are pretty darn close. I think the high point ducks like the hen mallard actually counted for 90 points, so you could always shoot two ducks and still be legal even if you couldn't ID them before shooting. Of course my old memory is a little foggy nowadays.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Would this allow you two hens?


Yep, you could actually shoot two hens and go home.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Tom_Miller said:


> I believe those numbers are pretty darn close. I think the high point ducks like the hen mallard actually counted for 90 points, so you could always shoot two ducks and still be legal even if you couldn't ID them before shooting. Of course my old memory is a little foggy nowadays.


Yes, hen mallards were 90 points.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Tom_Miller said:


> Yep, you could actually shoot two hens and go home.





ih772 said:


> Yes, hen mallards were 90 points.


A 2 hen limit.

Drakes 35 points?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

There was one hunt this year where the points would have been sweet. Had gaddys pouring in all morning.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If you look at the point card posted, mergs were 10pt birds too...guys could actually shoot 6 ducks and 5 mergs today and have more birds in the bag than in the old point days


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> If you look at the point card posted, mergs were 10pt birds too...guys could actually shoot 6 ducks and 5 mergs today and have more birds in the bag than in the old point days


who the hell would shoot mergs?  OH WAIT....sorry


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Some years Hen mallards were 70 points some years they were 100

So if you wanted to round out your limit, with a hen you had to shoot your Hen last.


COs were carrying thermometers to check which ducks were killed first 


TD


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I know of people holding 100 point ducks with loaded weapons claiming they were waiting for geesejacksnipcootsrails...


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

waxico said:


> I know of people holding 100 point ducks with loaded weapons claiming they were waiting for geesejacksnipcootsrails...




Yup that system was great for folks who could ID ducks well on the wing 

and great for violators


But it was tough on the more casual duck hunters


TD


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

I grew up in Nebraska and hunted with a great friend who is now passed. We had a blind across from Yankton SD on the Missouri River in the early 80's. We always commented the only dead mallards we saw drift by in the current were hens. This was in the Central Flyway during the point system days.


----------

